# Aztec warrior mural



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

Hey Im lookin for a pic of that classic lowrider mural of an Aztec warrior carrying a naked woman. Does anyone know where I can find that picture?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

google the music group MALO,you will probly find it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

are u puttting it on impala and what yr guy was selling a nice one on a trunk for 300 lmk i can call him see if he still gots


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

here are some I found!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: here are some I found!


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

AWESOME! Thaanks!


----------

